# How You Know You're a Karate Mom



## Stac3y (May 14, 2009)

*You Know Youre a Karate Mom if*

When your kids act up, you tell them to drop and give you twenty pushups.

Your gear bag, headgear, hand gear, foot pads, and shin guards are all color coordinated.

You havent painted your fingernails in six months, but your pedicure is FLAWLESS.

You consider bruises attractive fashion accessories.

You actually KNOW what colors clash with a black eye.

When you get a new day planner, the first thing you write down is your familys tournament and belt test schedule.

You wish all of your childrens friends had their names embroidered on the backs of their shirts.

You terrify your neighbors by sparring with your kids and/or husband in your front yard.

When you do housework, you spend more time practicing bo staff moves with your broom and mop than actually making contact with the floor.

Your fingers are full of holes from sewing on achievement patches.

You consider every item in your kitchen a potential weapon, and are very aware that your kids do, too.

You choose your nail polish and eye shadow with your belt color in mind.

You fight the urge to bow when entering your childs classroom for parent teacher conferences.

(c) 1998 S. Bell


----------



## ShelleyK (May 14, 2009)

> You terrify your neighbors by sparring with your kids and/or husband in your front yard


I help my daughter practice her white belt form on our front lawn!



> You consider every item in your kitchen a potential weapon, and are very aware that your kids do, too



SOOO true!!!   LMAO!


----------



## girlbug2 (May 14, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> *You Know Youre a Karate Mom if*
> 
> 
> You havent painted your fingernails in six months, but your pedicure is FLAWLESS.
> ...


 
Hah, so true!


----------

